# Vivariums in Classroom



## SciGuy (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm hoping to obtain one or two more vivariums for my classroom. I teach in 3 different rooms, so it'd be nice if ALL of my students could share the poison dart frog experience. I had one donated last week, and it's been a HUGE hit. Personally, I'm awful with hands-on construction of things, and don't have the tools to take on such a feat.

Do any of you sell "ready-made" vivariums where I just have to add frogs?

It doesn't necessarily have to be a company; it could simply be someone with some spare time that wants to make a few bucks.

Thanks


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Where are you located?
If you`re in the northeast you could try one of our vendor`s-Black Jungle

John


----------



## Dean (Mar 1, 2008)

I would gladly do it but there is no way of shipping the tanks without them getting broken you need to post where you are located I'm sure someone on this forum is close to you.


----------



## SciGuy (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm located in the Harrisburg, PA area


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

I would think this weekends show would be a good place to start. You would at least meet a few other DB'ers that are really close to you.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

www.centralpareptileexpo.com

John


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

I'd be glad to help! Building them is the most fun part! Talk to me at the show - I have a wholesale account at That Pet Place and I'm actually going up there April 3rd. I can get Zoomed Terrariums for real cheap . . . 

these are great as they have lockable front glass doors that allow for easy access and maintenance.










*ZooMed Terrarium - 18 in. x 18 in. x 24 in.* 
*$65* 

* ZooMed Terrarium - 18 in. x 18 in. x 18 in.* 
*$55* 

* ZooMed Terrarium - 12 in. x 12 in. x 18 in.* 
*$39* 

* ZooMed Terrarium - 12 in. x 12 in. x 12 in.* 
*$27*

I actually have a terrarium set up in a local elementary school - it's in the lobby. The teachers and kids care for the frogs - I just go in to make sure every one is healthy etc.

this is the school terrarium
*http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/24933-36-x-36-x-24-terrarium.html*










these are some of my personal tanks
*http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/35697-rock-wall-3-now-modular-9.html*










*http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...k-wall-tank-18x18x24-exoterra.html#post291562*










*http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...1-30gallon-tall-w-artificial-rock-wall-3.html*












.


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

Very nice! I like those set ups.
and those zoomed tanks are really cheap your right! I wish I were local to you


----------

